# ice fishing my honey hole problems



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

it has been terrible for me this season. i have fished this place many times over the last 4 years. in the summer i can catch countless numbers of blue gills over 8" to 11". and beautiful channel cats and decent bass too and this past year my friend landed 5 crappies 11'' to 15". the pond or lake whatever you want to call it is about 80 yards by 60 yards and it is 16' to 18' deep. there are willow trees all around this lake leaning into and over the water. it is beautiful but all i have caught in 6 outings is one 6" gill, 1 nice 2' channel cat and about 20 large mouth bass no longer than 10". i have many colored jigs and pin mins,maggots,waxworms and minnows too. i am open to suggestions this is a great ice season and don't want to stop. the ice is at least a foot thick. i have probably drilled 50 holes in various depths. just can't figure it out.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I would Go to the deepest part the pond. Ponds tend to get stressed in winter faster than big water.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have tried from the deepest to about 4'.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Get a spingbobber and some 2lb floro. Or take me , I got a gas auger and extra vex. We can turn the pond into Swiss cheese.


----------



## Ducksnbucks (Jan 24, 2014)

Purchase a vexilar and try the night bite with lantern and glowing ratso's tipped with waxies. I know a vexilar is a big purchase but worth every penny. I recently purchased a fl8 and it has totally changed the game for me last night for example my buddy and I fished our favorite 18 acre pond from 8 pm till about 1 am and we caught 84 crappie and gills we kept 43 for a fry and kept nothing under 8"


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Ya... If you don't have electronics its tough! They could be in the deepest part of the lake but 5-6 ft or more off the bottom! You could fish one depth for 5 minutes then fish a foot higher for 5 min. Then raise it up another foot for 5 minutes! That's how I did it when I was young and didnt have electronics! But they could be in 8 ft and 4 ft down! Make sure you are fishing prime times too! First couple hours of light and last couple!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

You can come fish Roundup with me Steve. Been getting some good crappie and gills after dark with glow pinmins and waxies. Let me know!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i mainly start at about 6" off the bottom and raise it 6" every few minutes. and when i would catch one i would keep that level till there are no more bites.i am gonna take some worms next time. it's a mind boggler to me.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

In a pond with this much snow cover, they might not be getting enough oxygen. When this happens, they tend to move up to only 2' below the ice. Have you tried that yet?


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

bdawg said:


> In a pond with this much snow cover, they might not be getting enough oxygen. When this happens, they tend to move up to only 2' below the ice. Have you tried that yet?


tried it !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

In a pond that small..I think I'd stop after 50 holes drilled!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

The last two weeks I've been out the bite has been so light, I've seen ppl with electronics struggling. Springbobs and keep rebaiting. Fish hit fresh bait harder. I didn't feel a single bite yesterday, think ppl use to heavy of gear pan fishing. Go lighter.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

9Left said:


> In a pond that small..I think I'd stop after 50 holes drilled!


i am gonna try one more time !


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Go shallow and find the weeds.


----------

